# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  Computer freezing

## Neatfreakgramma

This is what I got when I did the scan for the AVZ. My computer continues to freeze up and not work right and every now and again (although not that recently) it was attempting to download an unknown virus scan, even bring up the control panel window and then would bring up all kinds of pop-ups that were window programs that couldn't be stopped I had to manually turn off the computer.

----------


## Rene-gad

Hello,
we were surprised, if you read and fulfill our easy Rules exactly. We're afraid, otherwise we wouldn't be able to help you.

----------


## Neatfreakgramma

I have had problems with my computer for a little while now where every now and again it will pop up with a ton of 'windows' windows saying that my computer is vulnerable and that I need to download a security system and then immidiately starts to download without clicking on anything at all.

----------


## Rene-gad

Pls. upload file ..avz\log\virusinfo_cure.zip here: http://virusinfo.info/upload_virus_eng.php?tid=69536
Remove AskBar (if you don't need/use it).

----------


## CyberHelper

Статистика проведенного лечения:
Получено карантинов: *1*Обработано файлов: *4*В ходе лечения вредоносные программы в карантинах не обнаружены

----------

